# Company Banners (PIC HEAVY)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*How To Make Your Own Company Banner (PIC HEAVY)*

Our friend spitfire6x posted a question on making banners for his Space Marine Chapter. I started to answer him, but quickly realized I had wayyy to much stuff, so I decided to start a new thread.
I'm sure you've all seen those ridiculously, amazingly detailed banners out there. Well if you’re like me, you barely have functioning opposable thumbs. So I tried the next best thing that my small primitive brain could think of, use a computer to make and print out my banner. I started by scanning a banner from a GW reference book I had and began playing with it. I used the standard Microsoft Paint program to cut, paste, copy and fill the scan. I wasn’t thrilled with the results so I quit and started fresh. While searching online I found a “Night Angels” banner. So after a downloading it and modifying it I was happy, but not quite. Yes it looked good, but it didn’t really fit my “Knight of Terra” Chapter. This time I started from scratch. I designed my own blank banner and began downloading pictures from the net. Once you have the base you can pretty much copy and paste anything you want to the blank banner. I even did a little x-rated one for my friend as a joke.

Here's my first scan and attempt....

























Here's the first image i found on the net...
















At this point I created my own blank banner on Microsoft Paint and modified the hell out of it.









The first attempt at a true "Knights of Terra" banner. I really liked it, but it actually fit my friend's Space Wolves army better so I threw in "Astrum Lupus" (Space Wolves [maybe =P]) on the scroll and gave it to him.









Did this one for a friend in the army...









My current "Knights of Terra" 3rd Company Banner...









I was thinking 1st Company Knights for this one. I believe the image is from some online game, not sure though...









I just did this one 5 minutes ago. It took about 2 minutes to make (The Emperor's Little Secret) :wink:...









Again, this one took 4 minutes to make...









This one took a little longer, I had to find all the right images....









Here is the Blank Master Banner...









Save it as a .bmp file NOT .jpg Now just play around with it. Once you have it the way you want it, it's time to print. You can either try to do what I will eventually attempt to do and print it on a wet waterslide decal sheet and put it on the Command Squad banner (once you trim it's surface) or print it out on an adhesive address label sheets. You'll just have to try to get the right size by doing a test sheet with various size banners on it. The ol' trial and error.

Like I said, I have a primitive monkey-like brain, so if you know of a better way PLEASE let me know. And if you try the waterslide decal, please post the pic here so we can all see.

Thanks.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet setup there dude!!!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*P.S.*

Almost forgot. Since nearly all printers DO NOT print the color white, make sure you get a WHITE decal sheet NOT the clear one. If you do get a clear one, whatever part of the banner is supposed to be white will be transparent and most of the colors will be slightly off. :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

May I make a suggestion? You've done some admirable work there in such a basic program as Paint - have you thought of trying a freeware graphics program such as The GIMP? (If you've never heard of it, I'm being serious... it really is called that!)

I hear it's a fairly decent in-between Paint and something more professional. I'm lucky to have access to Photoshop CS2 and Fireworks (yay for being an ICT teacher) but I know a few people who do top stuff in The GIMP. You should be able to build on some already decent stuff.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Syph said:


> May I make a suggestion? You've done some admirable work there in such a basic program as Paint - have you thought of trying a freeware graphics program such as The GIMP? (If you've never heard of it, I'm being serious... it really is called that!)
> 
> I hear it's a fairly decent in-between Paint and something more professional. I'm lucky to have access to Photoshop CS2 and Fireworks (yay for being an ICT teacher) but I know a few people who do top stuff in The GIMP. You should be able to build on some already decent stuff.


Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*New Heresy-Online Banner*

I wasn't really happy with the Heresy-Online banner so I changed it around a bit. I think this works a little better. The blue on the first didn't quite fit and the orange trim was too much so I matched the red jewel on his armour. Also that Crux Terminus didn't fit the other 2 images so I replaced it. I thinks this new one looks better, what do you think?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

lav youve done it again many thanks i will have a go at thisk:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

These are really damn cool I look forward too seeing them on some banners, good work mate, JD


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Lav25gunner, I don't suppose you could desigh one for my Dark Angels? i liked the look of the Emperor on the heresy banner, if he could be put in DA colours. Thanks heaps


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Ezekiface 73 said:


> Hey Lav25gunner, I don't suppose you could desigh one for my Dark Angels? i liked the look of the Emperor on the heresy banner, if he could be put in DA colours. Thanks heaps


Sure no problem. PM me with your email and send me some info about your Company (1st, 2nd...), Chapter Motto, Company Battle Cry and any other fluff to help personalize it some. 

Just make sure you post some pics of your banner here, when your done. =)


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*DA Banners*

I found a bunch of nice DA images, so I decided to make them into banners. I left all the heraldry the same on all the banners. I really didn't feel like searching for more DA symbols and icons, so I recycled. So here you go Ezekiface 73 and all DA players out there. Enjoy, and don't forget to post your pics.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

They are awsome! Gives me a few ideas about my upcoming banners.... Maybe sometime... 

Ezek


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Why do I see a continuing presence of the USMC logo haha


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Why do I see a continuing presence of the USMC logo haha


lol. Actually on the DA Emperor Banner is a modified US Army eagle. Normally the eagle is facing the other way and is holding an olive branch on one talon. I flipped the head and put arrows on both talons.


----------

